
Amazon's Queens HQ Meets Resistance: 'We Will Make It Impossible for Them' - CPLX
http://gothamist.com/2018/11/15/amazon_protest_queens.php
======
CPLX
_But longtime residents of Long Island City are far less optimistic. "It's
pure bullshit. They're never going to hire us for these jobs," Raymond
Normandeau, a resident of Queensbridge Houses since 1973, told Gothamist.
"Only a country bumpkin like de Blasio or Cuomo would believe this shit."_

Indeed.

